

Microsoft release anti-Chrome parody advert - ComputerGuru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-Cr6AgUo764

======
VikingCoder
A) Chrome doesn't follow you, that's crap. If you use Google Services, those
services are integrated in well-known ways. But to extend that all the way to
Chrome, that's just completely false.

B) [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/microsofts-bing-
uses-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/microsofts-bing-uses-google-
search.html)

